# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  DHB als Ersttherapie oder nicht?

## Hans60

Hallo Forumsmitglieder,
Nach einem Jahr AS und viel Lesen kam ich zum Entschluß, dass nun als Ersttherapie die DHB das richtige für mich wäre. Als ich dies den Urologen/Primar sagte, waren sie ganz entsetzt und haben mir massivst abgeraten und die Betreuung abgelehnt.

Was mich dabei verunsichert ist, 
1. dass immer wieder gesagt wird, mit der DHB würde man den hormonunabhängigen Krebs erst recht fördern und deshalb die Hormontherapie im allgemeinen erst spät eingesetzt wird. Andererseits meinte ich, dass die Chancen besser sein könnten wenn man möglichst bald DHB macht.
2. dass argumentiert wurde, dass es (z.B. in Pubmed) keine positiven neutralen oder neuere Studien zur Wirksamkeit der DHB gäbe (in Pubmed nur Leibowitz selbst aus dem Jahr 2001)

Kann mir bitte irgendwer hier weiterhelfen? Gibt es irgend ein (kurzes) Dokument, dass auch einen ausgebildeten Arzt überzeugen oder zumindest zum Nachdenken darüber anregen könnte? 
Dabei geht es mir nicht darum gescheiter wie der Herr Primar zu sein, aber da er auch an vorderster Front bei den Studien mit neuen Medikamenten dabei ist, hab ich mit so einer massiven Ablehnung der DHB als Ersttherapie nicht gerechnet und bin jetzt total verwirrt.
Alles Gute
Hans

----------


## Günter55

Hallo Hans,

im KISP findest du unter Therapien mehrere Dokumente zur DHB.

Meines Wissens hat die Uni Homburg diese Studie von Leibowitz verifiziert. Dazu kann dir der Moderator dieses Forums, Ralf Damm, aber sicher mehr sagen.

Liebe Grüße
Günter

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Hans,
da hast du dir aber was vorgenommen, alle Achtung.
Zunächst finde ich deine Entwicklung nicht so schlecht, was den PSA anbetrifft. Allerdings erlaubt dein Alter wohl kaum die Sache auszusitzen. Dein letztes MRT ist zudem so harmlos nicht. Gut gewirkt haben möglicherweise deine nutriotherapeutischen Maßnahmen. Die hohen Werte zwischendurch mögen auf entzündliche Vorgänge, vielleicht im Zusammenhang mit der Biopsie, zurückzuführen sein.
Für mich wäre, wie du es auch siehst, durchaus ein Zyklus Hormonblockade nach dem Leibowitz-Protokoll eine Option (13 Monate). Diese ist jedoch keineswegs gedeckt durch Leitlinien und deshalb auch die hartnäckige Haltung der Ärzte. Wie wirksam diese Option ist, vermag man vorher nicht vorherzusagen. Ich kenne genug Fälle, die auch nach 10 Jahren noch keine Zweittherapie brauchten und die die mögliche Wirksamkeit unter Beweis stellen. Erst am Ergebnis sieht man, ob die Tumorzellen zu 100% derart hormonsensitiv waren, dass sie alle abgetötet werden konnten. Wenn das gewünschte Ergebnis nicht erreicht wird, kann man noch immer zu anderen Therapieoptionen greifen, was auch viele PKler machten bzw. machen mußten. Eine Tumorverkleinerung und zumindest vorübergehender Wachstumsstop würde auf jeden Fall auch bei dir erreicht werden und hormonrefraktär kann man durch 13 Monate oder mehr ADT in deinem Stadium auch nicht werden. 
Leibowitz hat zur diesjährigen ASCO seinen 10-Jahres-follow-up vorgestellt. In japanischen Statistiken erweist sich die ADT bei lokal begrenztem PC als nahezu gleichwertig wie eine invasive Therapie, allerdings als kontinuierliche und zudem scheinen asiatische Männer sensitiver zu sein gegenüber Hormontherapien. Systematische Studien zur PADT oder gar DHB für unsere Breitengrade gibt es keine.
Es gibt auch hier im Forum viel Diskussion um die DHB bzw. PADT bei lokal begrenztem PC. Ich kann aus meiner Erfahrung nicht bestätigen, dass die DHB so kurativ wirkt wie eine RPE oder RT. Aber für jemanden, der invasive Eingriffe scheut, kann dies eine Option sein, die ihm vielleicht viel Zeit bei guter Lebensqualität einbringt  um dann später doch auf den OP-Tisch oder zur Bestrahlung zu landen. Man könnte sich lange darüber streiten. Eine Langzeit-ADT scheint mir jedoch zu risikovoll.
Willst du eine DHB machen, wirst du dir einen Arzt suchen müssen, der dies befürwortet. Es gibt einige wenige, nur kann ich dir keine nennen in deiner Gegend.

----------


## RalfDm

> Dazu kann dir der Moderator dieses Forums, Ralf Damm, aber sicher mehr sagen.


Hans60 und ich stehen in telefonischem und E-Mail-Kontakt miteinander.

Ralf

----------


## jürgvw

Lieber Hans,

wenn Du mit Ralf in Kontakt stehst, habe ich selbstverständlich nichts beizufügen. Immerhin könnten Dich meine eigenen Erfahrungen (siehe unten) mit DHB etc. interessieren.

Mit besten Wünschen

Jürg

----------


## Michael A.

Hallo Hans,

Ralf kann Dir bestimmt weiterhelfen ob es so ein Papier gibt das Deinen Arzt überzeugen kann.

Ich hatte vor genau 8 Jahren die gleichen Propleme meinen Urologen zu überzeugen mir die Medikamente für die DHB zu verschreiben, und mich dabei zu betreuen.
Erst als ich ihm klarmachte das für mich keine andere Behandlung in Frage kommt, und ich auch bereit war ihm notfalls zu unterschreiben das ich das auf eigenes Risiko mache war er dazu bereit.

Jetzt nach 8 Jahren ist er sehr überrascht wie gut die DHB gewirkt hat. Bei meinem letzten Termin im Juli sagte er eigentlich müßte man meine Krankheitsgeschichte veröffentlichen.

Diese Krankheitsgeschichte kannst Du im Profil oder hier nachlesen.

Ich wünsche Dir die richtige Entscheidung und alles Gute.   Michael A.

----------


## RalfDm

> Ralf kann Dir bestimmt weiterhelfen ob es so ein Papier gibt das Deinen Arzt überzeugen kann.


Hallo Michael,

danke für das Vertrauen! Aber ich kann nicht vorhersehen, welches Papier einen Arzt überzeugen kann. Eine randomisierte doppelt verblindete Studie "DHB vs. RPE" oder "DHB vs. RT" gibt es nicht, nur den Bericht von J. N. Roundy, J. S. Turner, R. L. Leibowitz anlässlich der diesjährigen ASCO-Tagung als Fortführung des Berichts anlässlich der Tagung von 2005:

"*Background:* We update our 2005 ASCO report about using a single 13 month cycle of TAB, then FM as a management strategy for CL-PC. Methods: 199 men with CL-PC who refused local therapy were prospectively treated with 13 months TAB consisting of an LHRH agonist, antiandrogen, and finasteride with subsequent FM. Results: At diagnosis median age was 66 (range 44 to 88), mean baseline PSA (bPSA) 10.8 ng/mL (range 0.39-59.8), median Gleason score (GS) 7 (range 4-10) and mean baseline testosterone (T) 407 ng/dL. D'Amico risk stratification; 67 men (34%) low risk, 72 (36%) intermediate risk, 60 (30%) high risk. At median PSA follow-up of 94 months (range 8 to 231 months), 76.4% had no additional therapy. Mean PSA was 4.49 ng/ml and mean T was 319 ng/dl. Two or more cycles of ADT have been initiated in 15 high risk, 12 intermediate, and 4 low risk men. 21 had also received low-dose chemotherapy (Taxotere/Emcyt/Carboplatin), ADT, and less commonly Revlimid, Thalidomide, or Leukine. 17 proceeded with deferred local therapy, of which 14 were in remission at last PSA follow up. Three high risk men died from PC. 21 had non-PC related mortality. 3 died of unknown cause. Three men are castrate resistant. After median 126 months follow up, disease specific survival is 98.5%. Overall survival is 86.4%. No low or intermediate risk men died of PC. *

Conclusions:* A single 13 month cycle of TAB-FM provides excellent long-term control and management of CL-PC, including men with high risk CL-PC. For most men ADT toxicity reverses. Any form of radical local therapy has serious and often permanent impact on potency or urinary/fecal continence. We suggest further exploration of TAB-FM for CL-PC as a safe and viable alternative to surgery or radiotherapy."

Der Bericht (mit Kopf und allem) ist bei Bedarf als PDF-Datei bei mir zu haben.

Ralf

----------


## LowRoad

Eine aktuelle Präsentation von Dr. Bob vom Juni-2011. Da spart man sich das Beschaffen von DVDs ect....

----------


## Harald_1933

*Absoluter Volltreffer!!!
*
Andi, das ist nach Deinem gelungenen Vortrag zu Knochenmetastasen anläßlich der Sonntagsmorgenrunde in Planegg 2011 vor den Teilnehmern des AKFPK das zweite Highlight der Einstellung von Informationen.

*"Wenn man beginnt, seinem Passfoto ähnlich zu sehen, sollte man in den Urlaub fahren"
*(Ephraim Kishon)"

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Hans.

Es gibt bei Krebs natuerlich immer Unwaegbarkeiten, aber nach Durchsicht Deines Profils kann ich nichts entdsecken, was mich sonderlich beunruhigen wuerde. Mit Deinen Werten faellst Du m.E. noch gut in den fuer die DHB infrage kommenden Bereich. Dein NEM-Cocktail hat Deine allgemeine Gesundheit und Deine Widerstandskraefte gefestigt. Ob er spezifisch auf den Krebs gewirkt hat, ist fraglich. Die Breuss-Kur scheint mir eher kontraproduktiv; eine Nahrungsumstellung auf mediterrane Kost und Vermeidung von rotem Fleisch und Wurstwaren aus der Massentierhaltung hielte ich fuer zielgerichteter.

Mit den Widerstaenden bei Urologen muss jeder rechnen, der die DHB macht. Aber was ist da das Problem? Das Zoladex-Praeparat bekommst Du ohnehin verschrieben. Proscar beschaffe ich mir in Polen (verschreibungspflichtig). oder in Spanien (frei zu haben) fuer 8.50 die Monatspackung. Statt Casodex 150 habe ich das Ersatzpraeparat Flutamid genommen, wozu mein damaliger Urologe bereit war. 
Das ist nun mehr als 10 Jahre her, und ich bin froh, die DHB gemacht zu haben, denn 10 Jahre mit dem Erhalt guter Lebensqualitaet sind eine schoene Zeit.

Es gibt da nur etwas, woran man bei der DHB denken sollte. Der PSA-Wert gibt nur ein unvollstaendiges Bild ueber die Beschaffenheit des Krebses, zeigt nur an, ob bzw. wie schnell er waechst, sagt nichts aus ueber qualitative Veraenderungen im Krebs. Der Krebs entwickelt sich im Laufe der Jahre zu hoeherer Malignitaet, wird also gefaehrlicher. In meinem Fall ist aus anfaenglich Gleason 2+3 nach 8-9 Jahren ein Gleason 4+5 geworden. Viele derer, die eine DHB gemacht hatten, haben sich deshalb einige Jahre spaeter doch noch zu einer invasiven Therapie entschlossen. Solche Veraenderungen im Krebs lassen sich in schonender Weise durch DNA-Analysen mittels einer Feinnadel-Aspirationsbiopsie feststellen. In meinem Fall wurde damit die Entwicklung der Malignitaet korrekt diagnostiziert. Auf Wunsch kannst Du von mir gerne Referenzmaterial erhalten.

In der Tat kann der Moderator Ralf Dir bestes Material zur Verfuegung stellen, u. a. im KISP zu lesen. Ich erinnere mich auch, in einem seiner fruehen Beitraege gelesen zu haben, dass er ueber eine Liste aller Urologen verfuegt, welche die DHB unterstuetzen, flaechendeckend.

Gruss und alles Gute, Reinardo

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Reinhard,

auch ich kann mit Erfahrungen zu Urologen und der erst nach 2 Jahren Warten und Beobachten schließlich für die DHB getroffenen Entscheidung etwas beitragen. Zu erwähnen sind am Anfang meiner PCa-Laufbahn die beiden Klinik-Professoren an unterschiedlichen Standorten, die ohne Umschweife wegen der guten körperlichen Verfassung auf eine Ektomie hin argumentierten. Als ich dann nach etlichen Telefonaten auch mit Ralf und Christian Ligensa mich für die DHB entschied, konnte ich  tatsächlich zwischen 3 Urologen wählen, die nach einem kurzen Gespräch bereit waren, mich in ihrer Praxis zu betreuen. Auch den 28 bzw. 84-Tage-Rhythmus waren die Herren bereit, mitzugehen. Einer wollte mir sogar ein vorhandenes Zoladex-Implantat gleich setzen, und zwar ohne vorher Casodex zu berücksichtigen. Ich bin aber auch heute noch ziemlich sicher, dass die leitenden Klinikprofessoren das nicht mit durchgezogen hätten. Ich gebe aber auch zu, dass ich bei den Gesprächen mit den niedergelassenen Urologen, die Herren buchstäblich vor die Alternative gestellt habe, entweder DHB oder Tschüss. Der Privatpatientstatus spielte dabei sicher die entscheidende Rolle. Im Nachhinein bereue ich nicht wirklich, die DHB damals favorisiert zu haben. Die Nebenwirkungen bis auf die optische und schmerzhafte Beeinträchtigung der Brüste waren zu ertragen, wobei Probleme mit Schwindelattacken bis heute geblieben sind. In meiner hiesigen SHG ist ein Betroffener, der schon 3 x die DHB und zusätzlich den berühmten Cocktail in wechselnder Stärke in den letzten 12 Jahren eingesetzt hat. Gerade eben habe ich mit ihm telefoniert. Er fühlt sich gut, meint aber, bei seinem heutigen Wissen, würde er das ganze Procedere nicht noch einmal machen. Reinardo, hier noch einmal zum Nachlesen, unsere gemeinsame Story.

*"Einer neuen Wahrheit ist nichts schädlicher als ein alter Irrtum"
* (Johann Wolfgang von Goethe)

----------


## Hans60

Hallo Forumskollegen,
danke für die vielen Tipps und persönlichen Antworten. Das muß ich alles zwar erst Mal verdauen, aber auf alle Fälle hat es mich schon wieder zuversichtlicher gestimmt, die nächsten Schritte in Angriff zu nehmen.
Das hat mir schon sehr geholfen
lg
Hans

----------


## LowRoad

> ...das zweite Highlight der Einstellung...


2 von 230 --- immerhin ;-) danke!

----------


## Harald_1933

> Andi, das ist nach Deinem gelungenen Vortrag zu Knochenmetastasen anläßlich der Sonntagsmorgenrunde in Planegg 2011 vor den Teilnehmern des AKFPK das zweite Highlight der Einstellung von Informationen


Das hatte ich zum Ausdruck gebracht. Planegg am Sonntag Vormittag und dann den absoluten Volltreffer. Aber nicht das: "das zweite Highlight der Einstellung".
Von den 230 vor Planegg  war keine Rede. Für Dein EGO, lieber Andi, sorgen doch auch die AKler des AKFPK durch mündliche Bekundungen  nach gelungenen Aktivitäten. An anderer Stelle auch hier im Forum wurde Dir das schon mehrfach zuteil. Ich erkläre hiermit einmal mehr, dass Du besonders durch das Einstellen wichtiger neuer Erkenntnisse aus dem englisch-sprachigen Internet für uns alle fast unentbehrlich geworden bist. Rudolf, der über ähnliche Sprachkenntnisse verfügt, ist manchmal hoffnungslos überlastet mit den täglich neu einfließenden Links auch aus dem AKFPK. Ich möchte bei dieser Gelegenheit auch noch einmal daran erinnern, wie rasch Du für das Forum englische Texte mit deutscher Übersetzung auf die Reihe bekommen hast. Auch dafür gebührt Dir kollektiver Dank.

*"Für Wunder muss man beten, für Veränderungen aber arbeiten"
*(Thomas von Aquin)

----------


## M Schostak

Ich als Urologe verstehe dieses Konzept garnicht, Speziell: Finsaterid finde kein Substrat mehr, also ist dessen Wirkung am Testosteron nahe Null.
So wie ich es verstanden habe. soll es nur 6 Wochen gehen.Naja, wenn der Krebs dann später (1-2 Jahre) womöglich mit anderem Gleason und größerer lokaler Ausdehnung wie der Phoenix aus der Asche auftaucht, ist der Jammer groß und man entscheidet sich dann doch für eine Standardtherapie. Im Fazit am Ende eine Episode mit Nebenwirkungn (Hitze, Impotenz)und Hoffnungen, aber ohne Erfolg
Die Leibowitz Studie ist schlecht gemacht und nie durch andere validiert worden. Das ist Evidenz-Level 4 (=Expertenansicht)
Ob und wenn ja wann man den Tumor fördert ist Spekulation (keine Studien zum Thema)
Ich bin immer für weniger zzu haben: Geht es gsnz ohne? wenigstess nur Casodex 150 Mono? Dann wenigstens intermittierend

Beste Grüße

MS

----------


## Hans60

*"Kastrationsresistenz"*
Folgendes versteh ich immer noch nicht:
- Entsteht der  "kastrationsresistente Krebs" einfach duch Fortschreiten des Krebses  über die Zeit (von wenig zu immer aggressiver z.B. durch Mutationen)?  Was für mich hieße, je länger man wartet umso schwieriger wird es, und je nach Stadium bleibt bei einer DHB dann dieser "kastrationsresistente" Teil über, oder
- wird der   "kastrationsresistente Krebs"erst recht durch die Hormonblockade  "angeregt" (wie manche sagen), sodaß eine DHB den Verlauf ja beschleunigen  würde, und es dann wohl besser wäre, mit einer DHB solange wie möglich zu warten und nicht als Ersttherapie zu  machen.
Gibt es da gesicherte Erkenntnisse?
lg
Hans

----------


## cligensa

Mir scheint hier aber eine Menge Verwirrung vorzuliegen oder gar produziert worden zu sein:




> Hans: Entsteht der "kastrationsresistente Krebs" einfach duch Fortschreiten des Krebses über die Zeit (von wenig zu immer aggressiver z.B. durch Mutationen)? Was für mich hieße, je länger man wartet umso schwieriger wird es, und je nach Stadium bleibt bei einer DHB dann dieser "kastrationsresistente" Teil über


Da Studien zu biologischem Tumorzellverhalten sich bei Urologen überhaupt keiner großen Beliebtheit erfreuen, gibt es aus diesem Bereich fast keine solche Studien. Z.B warum und wann entsteht Resistenz gegenüber einem bestimmten Medikament oder einer Gruppe von Antiandrogenen, warum bei diesem Patienten nicht und bei jenem Patienten doch. Wir wissen: längeres Einwirken von Antiandrogenen kann Resistenz zur Folge haben: Daher besser nicht ständig Antiandrogene (z.B. LHRH-Analoga) verabreichen, sondern nur eine begrenzte Zeit, andere Androgene mit anderen Wirkmechanismen haben häufig früher Resistenz zur Folge, z.B. Casodex (Bicalutamid), Wann das jeweils eintritt beim individuellen Patienten: völlig offene Frage. Finasterid bekämpft wohl den Krebs direkt kaum oder gar nicht, es wandelt lediglich das körpereigen produzierte und 5 bis 10 mal stärker als Krebstreibstoff wirkende Dihidrotestosteron in nicht so wirksames Testosteron um. Daher gilt bei der DHB: Erstzyklus 13 Monate mit weiterer lebenslanger Fortführung von Finasterid als Erhaltungstherapie. Wir wissen auch: geringes Risiko bei der Ausgangslage kann Apopthose (Heilung?) bewirken, bei aggressiverer Ausgangslage ist das schon schwieriger. 




> - wird der "kastrationsresistente Krebs"erst recht durch die Hormonblockade "angeregt" (wie manche sagen), sodaß eine DHB den Verlauf ja beschleunigen würde, und es dann wohl besser wäre, mit einer DHB solange wie möglich zu warten und nicht als Ersttherapie zu machen.
> Gibt es da gesicherte Erkenntnisse?


Außer m.E. sinnlosen Gerüchten keine Erkenntnisse, wie Prof. Schostak auch feststellt.




> M SchostakIch als Urologe verstehe dieses Konzept garnicht, Speziell: Finsaterid finde kein Substrat mehr, also ist dessen Wirkung am Testosteron nahe Null.


Nun, Testosteron wird in substantiellen Mengen in den Nebennieren produziert, auch noch in möglichen anderen Teilen des Körpers in geringem und geringstem Umfang (auch Frauen haben ein klein wenig Testosteron). Dihidrotestosteron sollte also immer möglichst niedrig gehalten werden, besonders wenn die 13 Monate DHB vorbei sind.

Bicalutamid als Monotherapie? Wie lange wirkt es in dem individuellen Patienten? Jeder Körper merkt sich ein Leben lang die Einwirkung von Antiandrogenen. Resistenz durch Bicalutamid sieht ganz anders aus als durch LHRH-Analoga, weil Bicalutamid die Rezeptoren belegt wie ein Schlüssel, den man in ein Schloss gesteckt hat und der Schlüssel für Testosteron dadurch den Eintritt verwehrt. Rezeptoren liefern üblicherweise das Futter an die Zellen (Krebszellen), diese wandeln es in Dihidrotestosteron um und leben dadurch. Wenn kein Testosteron durch die "Schlüsselblockade" hinzugefügt wird, darben die Zellen, was sie sich aber nur einige Zeit gefallen lassen. Danach haben sie  zwei Möglichkeiten sich zu wehren: Sie beginnen sich von Bicalutamid zu ernähren (Mutation?) und/oder produzieren derart viele Rezeptoren, überschwemmen das System, dass keine Menge Bicalutamid ausreicht, diese zu blockieren, darüber hinaus werden sie auch noch hypersensitiv. 

Leibowitz hat dann, wenn mehrere Zyklen Hormonblockade eingesetzt werden sollen, grundsätzlich empfohlen, Bicalutamid nur einmal zu verwenden, weil in der Kombination von LHRH-Anaologa und Proscar die beiden Wirkmechanismen möglicherweise gegeneinander gerichtet sein können: die Depotspritze wirkt, die Casodextabletten können schon kontraproduktiv wirken, dann kann es eine unübersichtliche Gemengelage geben, die mit der Krankheit und einem bewertbaren PSA-Wert nicht mehr kompatibel ist. 

Grüße
Christian

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Namensvetter mit Jahreszahl,

es wurde schon viel geschrieben, durch Deine Präferierung der DHB hast du einen Weg aufgezeichnet, den ich nicht teile und zwar aus mehrern Gründen:
Du bist 60 Jahre und solltest die Chance nutzen, Deinen PCa kurativ los zu werden.
Warum du das mit einer Therapie machen willst, welche nicht als Standardtherapie anerkannt ist, weiß ich nicht.
Bei einer systemischen Erkrankung wäre dies sicher eine Möglichkeit.

In Anbetracht jedoch der Situation:




> 16/12/10 - MRT mit Endorectalspule incl. Spektroskopieauswertung:
> ( Volumen:36cm3, im Prinzip erweiterte Bestätigung der Biopsie,
> mittleres Drittel rechts:1cm, apicales Dritttel rechts 1,5cm) 
> "links im basalen Abschnitt kann eine diskrete Kapselüberschreitung
> nicht ausgeschlossen werden


cT1c, Grad I-II. GS(3+3)6




> 03/11/2011 - MRT mit Endorectalspule incl. Spektroskopieauswertung:
> "geringe Befundprogredienz / Größenzunahme der tumorsuspekten Veränderungen in der peripheren Zone an der Prostatabasis links (von dorsal bis ventral reichend) sowie im mittleren Drittel rechts.
> Stadium T2 (fraglich(T3),N0"


Da die eMRT schon eine recht genau Darstellung ermöglicht, wäre natürlich ein fragliches T3 hart und die Frage offen nur infiltriert oder durchbrochen.

Ich an Deiner Stelle würde mir

a. die RPE doch noch einmal überlegen
b. eine Strahlentherapie überdenken
c. mich mit Seeds vertraut machen

und den kurativen Ansatz unbedingt ins Auge fassen, denn du bist noch jung und die DHB mit allen NW und Nachfolgetherapien belastend.

Sinnvoll wäre die Ermittlung des freien PSA gewesen und den Quotienten zum Gesamten.
Eine weitere diagnostische Hilfe wäre die DNA - Zytometrie aus dem Biopsiematerial. Danach kannst du sehr gut durch die Bestimmung der Malignität deine Tumorzellenzusammensetzung einschätzen. 

Dein fallender PSA kann auch auf evtl. BPH Anteile zurückzuführen sein, die auf Grana Prostan&Co. und deinen NEM's zurückzuführen sind.
Vielleicht hat dein Urologe doch nicht so ganz unrecht.

Ich wünsche dir eine glückliche Hand und Glück von einem Betroffenen mit mehreren Zyklen ADT.

Freundliche Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## cligensa

Da sind mir bei schneller, schlagwortartiger Vereinfachung in der Darstellung ein paar unverzeihliche Fehler unterlaufen:




> Längeres Einwirken von Antiandrogenen kann Resistenz zur Folge haben: Daher besser nicht ständig Antiandrogene (z.B. LHRH-Analoga) verabreichen,.....



LHRH-Analoga ist die ältere Bezeichnung, neuer: GnRH-Analoga, das sind keine Antiandrogene wie z.B. Bicalutamid. 
Sinnvollerer Text:.... längeres Einwirken von Medikamenten einer kompletten Hormonblockade kann Resistenz zur Folge haben: Daher solche Medikamente besser nicht längere Zeit verabreichen,....





> .....es wandelt lediglich das körpereigen produzierte und 5 bis 10 mal stärker als Krebstreibstoff wirkende Dihidrotestosteron in nicht so wirksames Testosteron um


stimmt nicht: Finasterid ist ein 5-Alpha-Reduktasehemmer, es unterdrück oder unterbindet die Entstehung von Dihidrotestosteron.

Den Weg der Entstehung von Testosteron in der Prostata beginnend in den Nebennieren habe ich stark vereinfacht und damit ungenau erzählt.
Danke Ludwig für die Einwände.

Die DHB als Ersttherapie ist bei ca. 60 000 Neudiagnostizierten Patienten mit Prostatakrebs, von denen mindestens 1/3 vielleicht sogar die Hälfte (Prof. Schröder, Amsterdam) niemals in ihrer natürlichen Lebenszeit ein Problem mit dem Krebs haben würden, wenn sie es nicht gewußt hätten, mit den vorliegenden statistischen Patientenergebnissen m.E. nicht zu ignorieren.
Natürlich gilt immer : Erst Status - dann Strategie.
Grüße
Christian

----------


## Hans60

> Sinnvoll wäre die Ermittlung des freien PSA gewesen und den Quotienten zum Gesamten.
> ...
> Dein fallender PSA kann auch auf evtl. BPH Anteile zurückzuführen sein,  die auf Grana Prostan&Co. und deinen NEM's zurückzuführen sind.
> Hans-J.


fpsa in [%] hab ich nachgetragen, aber nicht immer bestimmen lassen, da dies bei durch Biopsie gesichertem PC sich wohl nicht mehr so schnell ändert und um die 10% liegt. 
Werd ich aber das nächste Mal wieder mitmachen um den Hinweis auf eventuelle Änderung des BPH-Anteils zu verfolgen.

----------


## Hans60

> Sinnvollerer Text:.... längeres Einwirken von Medikamenten einer kompletten Hormonblockade kann Resistenz zur Folge haben: Daher solche Medikamente besser nicht längere Zeit verabreichen,....
> Christian


Danke für die Erläuterungen, was aber längere Zeit ist und ob ein Zyklus DHB (ca. 14 Monate) da auch schon Resistenzen auslösen kann, muß ich wohl einsehen dass man nicht weiß, weil es wohl individuell sehr verschieden sein kann (ist also mein Risiko)

Andererseits werden zur Zeit soviel neue "Fortschritte" publiziert (Abiraterone, MDV3100,...), dass ich mit DHB hauptsächlich auf Zeitgewinn hoffen würde, bis es doch vielleicht schonendere Verfahren gibt.
Unter Druck etwas zu tun fühl ich mich nicht nur vom steigenden PSA-Wert, sondern auch von langsam steigenden Miktionsbeschwerden (Tamsu Wirkung läßt langsam nach). Von einer TURP bei PC haben mir da Urologen auch schon abgeraten (Steuung?) und eine DHB würde das wohl auch verbessern (Schrumpfung PC und BPH).

Danke für eure Bemühungen mir in der Entscheidung zu helfen
Hans

----------


## marsjürg

Hallo Hans,
ich habe vor einem Jahr wegen eines Harnverhalts (BPH) eine TURP ( TURis) machen lassen. Ich hatte auch mehrere Meinungen von Urologen eigeholt, die Mehrheit sah da kein Problem trotz PCA. Um eine Streuung von Tumorzellen zu eleminieren wurde vor der OP eine 6 monatige ADT durchgeführt.Mit dem Ergebnis bin ich zufrieden.
Gruß Jürgen

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Um eine Streuung von Tumorzellen zu eliminieren, wurde vor der OP eine 6 monatige ADT durchgeführt...
> Gruß Jürgen


Hallo Jürgen,

weißt Du (oder jemand Anderes hier im Forum), ob diese Gefahr des Streuens auch bei der Laser-TURP (z.B. "Greenlight-Laser") besteht? Oder werden da die Zellen so "verbrannt", dass sie "tot" sind und keinen Schaden mehr anrichten können?

Ich muss eventuell wegen BPH irgendwann über so etwas nachdenken...

Schorschel

P.S.: Ich weiß, das Schicksal entscheidet sowieso, aber ich möchte trotzdem ein bisschen mitdenken :-))

----------


## M Schostak

> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> weißt Du (oder jemand Anderes hier im Forum), ob diese Gefahr des Streuens auch bei der Laser-TURP (z.B. "Greenlight-Laser") besteht? Oder werden da die Zellen so "verbrannt", dass sie "tot" sind und keinen Schaden mehr anrichten können?
> 
> Ich muss eventuell wegen BPH irgendwann über so etwas nachdenken...
> 
> Schorschel


Bei der Greenlight-Laserevaporisation verdampfen die Zellen wegen der großen Oberflächenhitze und sind deshalb nicht nur tot, sondern weg. Es blutet (fast) garnicht. 
Insofern halte ich eine hämatogene Ausbreitung für ausgeschlossen, wenn das Verfahren für ein PCa angewandt wird (nur um den Weg freizumachen, nicht um zu heilen...).

Prostatakrebszellen wachsen aber sowieso derart langsam, dass egal mit welcher Technik keine zusätzliche Verbreitung zu befürchten ist. Das gilt ja auch für die Biopsie.

Beste Grüße

MS

----------


## Schorschel

> ...wenn das Verfahren für *ein PCa* angewandt wird (nur um den Weg freizumachen, nicht um zu heilen...)...MS


Danke, lieber Herr Schostak! Diese Antwort hatte ich erhofft. Noch zwei Punkte:

- Funktioniert das Verfahren auch, wenn die BPH, wie bei mir, relativ nah an der Blase auf den Harnleiter drückt oder ist das dann eher problematisch?

- Sie meinten in Ihrer Antwort vermutlich BPH, nicht Pca, oder? Sonst würde ich das nicht ganz verstehen.

Danke und Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## M Schostak

> die Mehrheit sah da kein Problem trotz PCA. Um eine Streuung von  Tumorzellen zu eleminieren wurde vor der OP eine 6 monatige ADT  durchgeführt.Mit dem Ergebnis bin ich zufrieden


.

Ich sehe das selbst bei einer normalen TUR-P nicht als Problem an, denn dieser Eingriff wird erstens sowieso nicht unter der Zielsetzung Heilung gemacht (s.u.)  und zweitens vermehren sich Prostatakrebszellen extrem langsam und können sich über einen solchen Weg hoch wahrscheinlich sowieso nicht verbreiten.

6 Monate länger nicht adäquat wasserlassen können und mind. 9 Monate Hitzewallungen sind für mich Nebenwirkungen, die durch dieses, rein theoretische Risiko nicht gerechtfertigt werden.




> Danke, lieber Herr Schostak! Diese Antwort hatte ich erhofft. Noch zwei Punkte:
> 
> - Funktioniert das Verfahren auch, wenn die BPH, wie bei mir, relativ nah an der Blase auf den Harnleiter drückt oder ist das dann eher problematisch?
> 
> - Sie meinten in Ihrer Antwort vermutlich BPH, nicht Pca, oder? Sonst würde ich das nicht ganz verstehen.
> 
> Danke und Grüße
> 
> Schorschel




Lieber Schorschel

Ich hatte das schon so gemeint. Eine TUR-P und oder das Greenlight-Verfahren ist  sowohl bei gutartiger Vergrößerung als heilendes Verfahren (von der gutartigen Vergrößerung), wie auch bei Vorliegen eines Prostatakrebes als palliatives Verfahren möglich, d.h., dass man den Weg frei macht, aber keinen Heilungsanspruch (vom Krebs) an diesen Eingriff erhebt. Ihre Frage bezog sich auf eine Krebszellverschleppung durch die Therapie, das ist natürlich überhaupt nur denkbar, wenn ein Verfahren bei Krebs angewandt wird.

Die Laserung erfolgt von innen aus der Harnröhre heraus nach außen. Sie müssen sich das wie eine Apfelsine vorstellen, die vom Mittelkanal aus in Richtung zur Schale ausgeschabt bzw. verdampft wird. Die Prostata liegt direkt unterhalb der Blase. Insofern drücken symptomatische Prostatavergrößerungen immer auf die Harnröhre und liegen immer direkt an der Blase.

Die Öffnung des  Harnleiters ist normalerweise etwa 1 - 2 cm von der Prostata entfernt in der Harnblase gelegen. Da sehe ich keine typischen Kontaktmöglichkeiten zwischen Schlinge oder Laser und dem Harnleiter.

Beste Grüße

MS

----------


## marsjürg

Hallo Schorschel,
die Frage des Streuens wurde ja schon von Prof.Schostak beantwortet. Ich hatte mich für das TURis Plasma-Vaporisation Verfahren entschieden. Bei diesem Verfahren wird wahlweise die Abhobelung ( Resektion ) mit Hilfe von elektrischem Strom und die Verdampfung ( mit einer Vaposisationselektrode ) durchgeführt ohne, dass eine starke Hitze entsteht. Das entfernte Material kann histologisch untersucht werden. Im Gegensatz zur Lasertherapie wird keine hypotone Spüllösung verwendet sondern Kochsalzlösung, die besser verträglich ist. Bei mir wurden 98 Gr. Gewebe entfernt und keine Tumorzellen gefunden. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere wurde hier im Forum von einem oder auch mehreren Betroffenen berichtet, die mit dem Ergebnis der Greenlight Lasertherapie nicht so glücklich waren.
Gruß Jürgen

----------


## marsjürg

Schorschel,
noch eine Ergänzung aus eigener Erfahrung, warte nicht zu lange mit der Resektion. Ich hatte bei anfänglichen Problemen beim Wasser lassen meinen URO nach der Gefahr eines Harnverhalts gefragt, was aber verneint wurde. Dann kam es innerhalb weniger Stunden unerwartet zum totalen Verhalt und zu kaum auszuhaltenden Schmerzen bis ein Katheder gelegt war. Wenn dann kein Krankenhaus oder urologische Praxis in der Nähe ist, bist Du wirklich arm dran. Ich mag nicht daran denken, wenn das auf einer Bergwanderung oder einem Segltörn passiert.
Jürgen

----------


## Schorschel

Danke, lieber Herr Schostak - jetzt hab' ich's kapiert...

Danke, lieber Jürgen, für Deine Hinweise...

Nun habe ich etwas zum Grübeln!

Schorschel

----------


## cligensa

Hallo Hans,
da Du mich direkt angesprochen hast, will ich Dir kurz antworten:




> Zitat von *cligensa* Sinnvollerer Text:.... längeres Einwirken von Medikamenten einer kompletten Hormonblockade kann Resistenz zur Folge haben: Daher solche Medikamente besser nicht längere Zeit verabreichen,....
> Christian
> 
> 
> 
> Danke für die Erläuterungen, was aber längere Zeit ist und ob ein Zyklus DHB (ca. 14 Monate) da auch schon Resistenzen auslösen kann, muß ich wohl einsehen dass man nicht weiß, weil es wohl individuell sehr verschieden sein kann (ist also mein Risiko)
> 
> Andererseits werden zur Zeit soviel neue "Fortschritte" publiziert (Abiraterone, MDV3100,...), dass ich mit DHB hauptsächlich auf Zeitgewinn hoffen würde, bis es doch vielleicht schonendere Verfahren gibt.
> Unter Druck etwas zu tun fühl ich mich nicht nur vom steigenden PSA-Wert, sondern auch von langsam steigenden Miktionsbeschwerden (Tamsu Wirkung läßt langsam nach). Von einer TURP bei PC haben mir da Urologen auch schon abgeraten (Steuung?) und eine DHB würde das wohl auch verbessern (Schrumpfung PC und BPH).
> ...


Mein Kommentar:
mit Deinen Bewertungen der Zusammenhänge liegst Du ziemlich richtig. Die DHB hat bei vielen Patienten meist geringere Nebenwirkungen, die man ertragen kann (es gibt auch einige wenige Patienten, die da erheblichere Schwierigkeiten haben, aber das sind abgeschätzt nicht viele). Ein wesentlicher Vorteil der DHB ist, dass nichts verschüttet wird. Selbst eine radikale OP ist danach noch möglich, vielleicht etwas erschwert. Vor allem aber empfehlen viele Urologen, die auch selbst eine DHB mit dem Patienten durchgeführt haben, danach eine Bestrahlung, ob es nötig ist oder nicht. Leibowitz empfiehlt das nicht.

Mir selbst hat Leibowitz/Turner wie auch hiesige Urologen, im vergangenen Jahr eine TURP empfohlen, da mein ursprüngliches (vor 13 Jahren) Problem des immer prominenter werdenden Mittellappens jetzt nach so langer Zeit die Gefahr eines Harnstaues beinhaltete. Über Green Laser (Verdampfen des Gewebes) habe ich mich informiert und es wurde mir gesagt, dass ein elektro-mechanisches Abhobeln (besser: Glatthobeln) der Oberfläche trotzdem unvermeidlich sei, weil das Verdampfen eine Berg-und-Tal-Landschaft mit Kratern hinterlässt, in der die Strömung sehr gestört sein kann. Das leuchtete mir ein und daher habe ich gleich nur "hobeln" lassen. Der Tumor konnte nicht ganz unberührt bleiben. Streuung der Tumorzellen bis zur möglichen Entstehung von Metastasen ist ein so komplexer Vorgang, dass ich so einen direkten Vorgang für eher unwahrscheinlich halte. Die Möglichkeit danach Zellen im Blut zu zählen ist ja gegeben, ob das wiederum etwas bringt sei dahingestellt. Das sollte man, wenn die Befürchtungen sehr groß sind, in längeren zeitlichen Abständen wiederholen.
Grüße
Christian

----------


## Hans60

Meine bisherigen Erkundigungen und Einschätzung dazu:
Ich hatte mich vor einigen Monaten auch wegen TURP (E-Schlinge oder Green-Laser) in unserem Krankenhaus (bei einem relativ jungen Arzt) erkundigt. Dabei hat er mir eher zur Schlinge geraten obwohl der Green-Laser als schneller und "blutungsfreier" stark beworben wird. Als Grund wurde angegeben, dass beim Laser der Schnitt nicht so sauber sondern durch die Verdampferei eher "fetzig" ist , was eher wieder nachträglich Probleme mit Verengung machen könnte, da die Prostata wenn innen die Struktur zerstört wird, nicht mehr so stabil sein dürfte (ist halt Drüsengewebe). 
Die E-Schlinge macht wohl glattere Schnitte (Hobelung-kann man sich ja vorstellen) was vielleicht der Stabilität zugute kommt (stell ich mir vor).

Bei PCA war man ohnehin nicht so begeistert von TURP, da das Thema Streuung über Blut immer noch sehr kontrovers gesehen wird (angeblich laufen dazu Forschungen). Auf meine Anmerkung, dass vor der Biopsie Streubarkeit über Blutkeislauf praktisch ausgeschlossen wurde, argumentierte man dann mit den wesentlich kleineren Verletzungen (trotzdem hab ich mich 2 Monate damit rumgeärgert)

Völlig neu für mich war vor einigen Tagen die Aussage eines Urologen, dass der Haupt-Grund für Miktionsprobleme auch am Blasenhals liegen könnte, und dafür eine "Blasenhalsschlitzung" nach Turner Warwick (wenn durch Blasenspiegelung gesichert) ein einfacher gut wirksamer Eingriff sein könnte. 
Klingt für mich aber auch noch nicht sehr verlockend, wollte es einfach Mal erzählen
lg
Hans

----------


## LowRoad

Erstlinien Hormonblockade ist bei den meisten Männern mit frühem Prostatakrebs unwirksam!

Haben wir es nicht immer schon gewusst? Gaaanz langsam, denn die heute im Infolink aufgegriffene Studie bietet noch etwas mehr Information, als auf den ersten Blick erkennbar:

Potosky und Kollegen untersuchten retrospektiv Daten von 15170 Prostatakrebs Patienten, die aus unterschiedlichen Gründen, keiner kurativ intendierten Therapie zugeführt wurden. Frühzeitiger Einsatz einer Hormonblockade als Therapieform war nicht mit einem längerem Überleben oder einer verringerten krankheitsspezifischen Sterblichkeit verbunden! Lediglich bei Hochrisikopatienten (nach D'Amico):

a prostate-specific antigen (PSA) score >20 ng/ml,or a Gleason score of 810,or clinical stage T2C or greater 
war der frühzeitige Einsatz einer Hormonblockade mit einer Lebenszeitverlängerung verbunden (HR = 0.88).

Dies widerspricht mal wieder dem Therapieansatz nach Leibowitz, wo Hormonblockade als gleichwertiger, oder sogar überlegener Ersatz für eine kurativ intendierte Therapie auch bei lokalisierten Erkrankungen angesehen wird. Allerdings muss man berücksichtigen, dass Leibowitz immer eine Hormonblockade mit 3 Medikamenten anbietet, die Leitlinien aber immer mit einfacher Hormonblockade anfangen, was zumindest bei High-Risk Patienten schlecht ist!

Dies widerspricht aber auch den von Reinardo so gern zitierten Zytopathologen bzw. dem guten Doc. Walsh, der Hormonblockade immer erst bei Auftreten von Symptomen einsetzen will.

-------------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* Infolink, Primary ADT ineffective for most men with early stage prostate cancer

----------

